

Show HN: My book on how to make a demo animation for your product. - IpxqwidxG
https://bubbl.in/cover/demo-in-sixty-seconds-by-marvin-danig

======
sonicaa
Nice! It'd be nicer if the tutorial video of Adobe Flash is playable inside
the book like other videos.

------
tmaly
Is there anything that can do html5 animation that is free as an alternative
to Adobe Edge?

~~~
IpxqwidxG
There is Google Web Designer for something like that:

[https://www.google.com/webdesigner/index.html](https://www.google.com/webdesigner/index.html)

